# fresh water fishing in williamstown?



## fish (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll be moving to the area in a few months and was wondering what kinds of fresh water opportunities are closeby. Thanks - look forward to the replies...


----------



## fishtrek (Feb 24, 2005)

You have Wilson Lake off of Fries Mill RD., Iona & Franklinville lakes. Good place to vist is Sportsman's Outpost for local action.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

scotland run and grenloch are not far from there


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Parvin Park is good for large and small mouth bass that is ouside of Vineland. Victory Lake Timberlakes, Wilsons lake are also good in Williamstown


----------

